# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Điện Thoại >  Lg gt 505

## chautuanpro91

các bạn ai xài lg gt 505 thì cho mình hỏi,mình bấm nhầm nút giờ màn hình chủ nó xuất hiện 3 con số:1,2,3.mỗi con số có chức năng lưu một số điện thoại để mình liên lạc nhanh.mình tìm cách xóa 3 con số đó mà không được,bạn nào biết cách thì hướng dẫn giùm mình..thank

----------

